# Anyone run a Blazer SS Mod-V?



## thegreatruiner (Jan 15, 2015)

Hopefully someone on here or knows someone who has a Blazer SS mod-v boat with a jet setup. I'm looking to order here in the next few months, and I'm pretty sure that I want the mod-v as I'll be spending as much time on the lakes as I will on the river. I'm just looking for someone who may have experience with this boat I can run a few questions by before I drop the cash.

Thanks!


----------



## Brian J (Jan 21, 2015)

You might contact this guy. 

https://semo.craigslist.org/boa/4801469059.html


----------

